# box joint jig kit by Woodsmith



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Years ago I bought a box joint jig kit by Woodsmith and it says it was featured in Shop Notes no. 8 probably had it at that time . Now I have the kit and not the Shop Notes . Can anyone out there help me? with a little more on this . Thanks Gene


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hiya Gene... This will help get you started.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/450-box-joint-jig-shopnotes-magazine.html

http://plansnow.com/boxjoint.html


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gene,
Ebay:
Shop Notes Magazine No 8 Mar 1993 Micro Adjustable Box Joint Jig | eBay


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I made one it took quite a while to do and really not worth the effort or expense. Once you make it it's difficult to use. You would be better off buying one. Here is a youtube video on using one. I keep it bookmarked because as I said it is not that easy to remember how to use it. I would sell mine for $25 dollars plus shipping if anyone in interested.

Box Joint Jig, Finger Joint - YouTube


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

mgmine said:


> ..........Once you make it it's difficult to use.


I'm confused. You say it's difficult to use, then point to a video that shows it being used really easily.

What difficulties did you have that the guy who posted the video didn't? 

He does say it's well worth buying the plans at the end.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i would say if you can't use that one , i guess you should give up on box joint jig, their are a few out their, all use the same principle, i have made myself one and it work'd fine , just like dovetales better, good luck if you decide to buy one, you don't need all those knob's for adjustment's , if you are going to make one make one for 1/4" and 1/2" that is that i done easy to make , the one that rick and bob use is the easyest to use nothing to it , but it work's


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> I'm confused. You say it's difficult to use, then point to a video that shows it being used really easily.
> 
> What difficulties did you have that the guy who posted the video didn't?
> 
> He does say it's well worth buying the plans at the end.


Here is the one I made, if you look closely you will see that I have notes on it of what to do. The actual cutting of the joints is simply sliding the jig, it's setting it up that is difficult or maybe better said confusing. If you use it on a regular basis I suppose it would make more sense however I don't use it often and when I do I tend to go to Youtube for a refresher course.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

mgmine said:


> ......it's setting it up that is difficult or maybe *better said confusing*.


Ah, that makes more sense. I have been looking at this one for a while, but other things have got in the way. It's already on the to-do list though


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use my Incra jig. Very easy to use, and set-up.


----------



## The Outlaw (Oct 27, 2013)

if buying the kit what for tools would i need for this? im pretty sure i have the tools just curious about any special router bits or saw blades. 

also googling this (how i found this thread) shows some saying it was easy to build and works great and others saying it was frustrating to make and hard to use. what makes it frustrating to make? was thinking of making this for one of my first jig making projects.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

I use stop blocks.
To build liked this:
Box Joint Jig with Flippers - YouTube


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Outlaw said:


> if buying the kit what for tools would i need for this? im pretty sure i have the tools just curious about any special router bits or saw blades.
> 
> also googling this (how i found this thread) shows some saying it was easy to build and works great and others saying it was frustrating to make and hard to use. what makes it frustrating to make? was thinking of making this for one of my first jig making projects.


Hey Brandon--I think that would be a great jig to build, and pretty functional too. Shop Notes/Woodsmith Shop plans are always pretty well done, and easy to follow. Building jigs, shop cabinets and such adds to experience and can be a good learning tool, then at the end can be used to build something for inside the house. I don't have this plan, but to build it I'd say you need some sort of saw (table or miter) and a drill with appropriate sized bit (I'm guessing 1/4" rod and bolts, so 1/4" bit).

To use it on a table saw, a dado blade set would be needed so you can stack the blades to the thickness of your cut, like 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" to cut the fingers in one pass. For use on a router table, straight bits in what ever cutting width you want to make the fingers/slots. This jig is designed to index to your cutting tool width (cut of the router bit or dado stack, and every cut and finger "should" be the same width once it's set up. you could literally make the spacing 39/128" if you wanted to and it would work. Easiest to set to a common number like 1/4", multiply by an odd number (to get full fingers on the top and bottom of the two box ends, full grooves on the sides--so if your cutter and jig are set to 1/4", a board 2 3/4" wide would have 6 fingers and 5 grooves on the ends and 5 fingers/6 grooves on the sides to mate up at the corners. 

Build it, use it, and have fun doing so!! Does that help?
earl


----------



## The Outlaw (Oct 27, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> I don't have this plan, but to build it I'd say you need some sort of saw (table or miter) and a drill with appropriate sized bit (I'm guessing 1/4" rod and bolts, so 1/4" bit).


sorry i should have been more clear, i understand what bits and blades i need to use the jig but im not sure if there are any special bits or blades i need to make the jig. in the plans i noticed it mentioned i needed to do a rabbit edge on one piece but didnt see any mention of what size.

sorry i was going to post a link to the plan but it says i dont have enough posts to post links


----------



## The Outlaw (Oct 27, 2013)

need another post


----------



## The Outlaw (Oct 27, 2013)

*here's the plan*


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Mirco-adjustment Box Joint Jig*

Brandon follows a link with pictures and information for mounting jig, hope it helps.

Mirco-adjustment Box Joint Jig


----------

